# Show your doggie bag



## Mel's chi's

Since so many of us like to travel ( local or far) with our Chi babies, I thought it would be fun to share pics of all our doggie purses/carriers. I know lots have posted pics on various threads, but since so many of us have em, luv em, want more of em....let's share on one common thread! And maybe tell what you like or don't about your tote 





So here is mine by Sherpa ( size large)--we have 2 navy & 1 green. 2 or 3 Chi's will fit in fine. My pack love it. I do for utility, however not for the incognito outing!:happy3:


----------



## Brodysmom

Great idea for a thread Mel!! 

We have 3 that we use, for different purposes. 

For airline travel, we use the Teafco Argo. It fits under the seat in front and is built very sturdy, like luggage.



















For our purse type carrier, we have a bag by Sherpa. It's a faux croc leather material. It's kind of stiff though, which is good because it doesn't accidentally collapse. It has mesh on the top and two sides which is hard to see through so it works great when you don't want anyone to know you have a dog with you.

See the ear? lol



















Again, Mr. Ding Dong didn't want to cooperate unless he had his ball .....










And then we have this sling carrier by Kiki Hamann. I got it on one of her clearance sales. It's reversible and really well made. This carrier is great, very easy to use, he loves to ride in it, soft and comfortable.


----------



## Missygal

I have this one and she loves it!!

Susan Lanci Designs


----------



## Mel's chi's

Awesome bags Tracy aka Brodysmom! I have wondered about the KH bag as I know it can also carry 2! Love yours 

PS: great photos... Of course he needs his ball, especially after you hung him from the door knob---lol!!  Love him


----------



## CHITheresa

Awe Amberleah does not have one yet !!! They all look so nice.


----------



## Rocky

I have 4 bags for Rocky.

This is a self-made bag (not by me though) which I use when I have to carry Rocky for a short time (i.e. when we go somewhere where it could get full at times).









We use a Trixie T-bag for the car at the moment (we buckle up Rocky and the bag seperately, but he is more comfy being in his bag than on the seat), which we used to use in the airplane.









We got a Sherpa Delta carrier for the airplane and we are really happy with it. Really perfekt to fly with (at least for us).









This one is a large Sherpa Classic Deluxe carrier which we initially got as a new car bag and thought of using as another carrier during flights as well. However, it seems too big for Rocky on his own and he doesn't really like going in it (guess because of it being too big for him, even though I bought it as I thought he would like the extra space ). So I will sell it again as we are unfortunately not using it (even though I was really happy about getting it as it is really nicely made).


----------



## *Fiona*

wow, some fab bags  im new to the world of carriers and there are so many different types!
Will try and get some pictures of Fi in hers when i find my camera x


----------



## Finn

I will try to get a photo of Finn in his hiking pouch. It's by Outbound Hound.


----------



## ~LS~

Hey Melanie! 

Here are Chanel's carriers. As you know my little girl is a tough cookie and
walks several hours per day. However for taxi travel I use these carriers.
We don't own a car so travel by taxi pretty often, whether it is to go see
the vet or go hike up north, a safe carrier is a must for the cab ride there.

I'll start with this one, because I strongly DISLIKE it! I ordered it without
seeing it in real life, and it was a big mistake. Now, I am a very flashy person,
I love earth tones, but I wear a lot of gold, I will wear Barbie pink no problem,
lol, but even for me this bag is too much! It looks and most importantly feels
horrible. It is not comfy for Chanel, and is not comfy on the shoulder.










I did not buy it from here, but this is a link to it...
Dog Carriers


This one is just amazing for travel, but is not good if you want to hide your
dog, because the little head has to stay out, otherwise there is no air.
It looks very stylish in real life, goes with pretty much anything, extremely
comfortable strap and very cozy for Chanel, I add a blanket and she loves it!










Once again I did not buy it from here, but here is a link for those who maybe want more info on it...
Dog Carriers, Pet Sling Carrier - Fundle Lux Camel


This one is pretty comfy for both dog and owner, but probably not for you
since I think you mentioned carrying two dogs in it. It is best for 8lbs and
under.










Here is a link...
Dolly Pet Carrier for small breeds


This one is oh so lovely! Perfect for bigger Chis or two Chis! 
Mine is the "grande" one and it is HUGE, bigger than anything
I have seen on the market. I think even with the "petite" you
will still be able to carry 10 lbs worth of dogs(yours are 5lbs 
and 5 lbs, right?) I really love that the entire carrier has tiny
unnoticeable breathing holes, it is very well ventilated. 










I got mine from here, and am thrilled...
karli black pet carrier: Bitch New York - Designer Dog Carriers, Designer Dog Clothing


Last but definitely not least, this is my second favorite after the carrier
mentioned above. It is roomy, I bought a large and you can easily carry 
10 lbs in it. It is so so cozy for the dog, has many cool features, looks
adorable, comes in black, brown, black and white, camel, all sorts of
gorgeous colors if you don't want gold. And has so many pockets that
you don't need to bring your purse! And the straps are comfortable!










link...
Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alex Luxe - Gold : KB-890 :



I also have two carriers that are meant for airplane travel, but I have not
traveled by plane in a while so they are put away in a storage room, sorry
no pictures. Here are the links though...

I have this in tan color, it is a nice color, but HORRIBLE carrier...
Casual Canine Duffle Bag Pet Carriers | PetEdge.com
Not comfy, not nice looking, just all around very poor quality, waste of money.
(looks nothing like the pictures they show!)

The second air plane carrier I have is great, but can't remember the
name therefore can't find online picture, sorry.

And this is not for plane or taxi, I have this in pink, size small, which is
huge, I use it for when we travel to someone's house and Chanel needs
to be crated for whatever reason, or for camping.

Guardian Gear Polka Dot Collapsible Dog Crates | PetEdge.com


THE END, lol....finally! haha


----------



## Audreybabypup

Wowgreat bags guys. Audrey currently ha a black zack and zoey bag. She loves it since its tall enough to stand in.


----------



## quinnandleah

Love this thread. I don't have any dog bag. Love seeing what you guys like and use.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

HAHA first of all, I laughed out loud at the picture of Brody's head and his grey ball sticking out the top of the second to last bag. So funny. This thread is inspiring me to buy a carrier! When I have Odie out, she always walks, but I could see how in some situations it might come in handy. Does anyone have the soft "sling" type of carrier? Odie always likes to sleep curled up in a blanky in my lap, and anytime I want to get up, I end up carrying the blanket around.


----------



## Wawies

am i the only one with out a doggie bag? lol


----------



## ~LS~

Wawies said:


> am i the only one with out a doggie bag? lol


What are you waiting for woman?! lol


----------



## Wawies

maybe i can charm my partner to get me one for mothers day lol


----------



## ~LS~

Wawies said:


> maybe i can charm my partner to get me one for mothers day lol


Great idea! I got the gold bag(last pic) for V-day!


----------



## Wawies

that one is my favv of urs! love it. i saw the price hope im loved that much so she buys it 4 me lol


----------



## Sparkles Mom

Missygal said:


> I have this one and she loves it!!
> 
> Susan Lanci Designs[/
> 
> 
> I have this exact same bag in the cheetah pattern for Sparkles. She loves it. It has a very soft curly sue lining. There are 2 leash attachments but I have never put my 2 dogs in there together!


----------



## Mel's chi's

Love all these pics everyone! I forgot that I have this bright Kelly green sling carrier. It is nice for new pups ( why I have it) or situations where you just need them quiet & with you. I keep it at my studio, so will get pic & post next week. 

Is anyone using any backpack carriers? I have seen them advertised but not in use...it would be good for a man maybe....they need to be able to carry incognito too sometimes ( yes, referring to my hubby & his 2 Chi's )

Thanks for making this a fun thread...


----------



## Barneys_Mom99

I am loving this thread. I have a small Sherpa carrier for Barney. He as learned to hop in it when I'm getting my coat and shoes on.









He's ready to go ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!








​


----------



## Brodysmom

I forgot this one! It's an outward hound front pack. Hubby thought he'd like it to go hiking and could carry Brody if he got tired. We've never used it. Brody is the energizer bunny, he'd much rather walk. LOL. It looks like his back legs are splayed out, but he really is comfortable in it. (Or seemed to be when we put him in it.)


----------



## Mel's chi's

Barneys_Mom99 said:


> I am loving this thread. I have a small Sherpa carrier for Barney. He as learned to hop in it when I'm getting my coat and shoes on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's ready to go ! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


That looks a lot like ours, we just have the large!


----------



## Nala

How cute these photos are! This is Nala in her
backpack. It's made by One For Pets.
My husband and I like to ride a tandem and
Nala comes along with us in her pack. As
you can see she just loves to hang out!


----------



## Nala

This is my little toy poodle Natalie when
she was alive in her backpack. It was sort of
her security blanket, too. I had it since she
was a puppy. Over the years the straps had
To be replaced and it had to be sewn together
again many times. But she loved it. I don't know who
it's made by it was about 16 years that I had it
her lifespan. Towards the end of her little
life she was blind and going deaf but as sharp
as ever. A wonderful doggy!


----------



## Reese and Miley

HAHAHA omg Tracy I am dying over that picture of Brody. His little legs, and that tail poking out the bottom! So adorable, love that little guy.


----------



## IeshaNicky

Awwww it's so cute seeing all of them in carriers. LS love Chanel's little range of carriers she looks to cute, Im a handbag person you see. Brody is such a little poser too. 

I havent got Diamond his carrier yet but this is the one he will be a puppy angel one or both of these. 

Posh Paws Pet Carrier - Black - PetzCrazee Pet Boutique 

Puppy Angel Macy Pet Carrier - Brown - PetzCrazee Pet Boutique


----------



## MiniGrace

The first bag I bought is this one but I got it with blue ticking fabric on the outside and blue floral on the inside.










It's way to big even with a blankie and it does not have a flat bottom but it makes a great purse so no big deal!

I was looking for a bag with lots of pockets that could double as a purse and I found several I liked but they were more than I wanted to spend so I decided to order this one just to use until I found what I really wanted. Again, I ordered it in a different color which is a brown paisley.










Right after I ordered it I found this bag on Etsy. It has lots of pockets, is just the right size and price so I ordered it but in a different fabric:










So it should come in a week or so and we will see! It's a really cool bag though - one end has a removable fabric panel with mesh underneath. The strap is adjustable and the bottom has a removeable fabric panel with a masonite stabilizer which is also removeable so the whole thing can be washed.


----------



## ~LS~

Iesha, thank you. 

I love the carriers you are planning on getting.
Chanel is almost 8lbs, so not too many carriers
are big enough for her. Seems like all the nicest
ones are for the tinier Chihuahuas. All the ones
I posted except the first one are great for dogs
up to 10-12 lbs or so. But I think your pup is tiny,
right?


----------



## ~LS~

Oh my Terri your bags are CUTE! 
Would you mind posting the Etsy link?
I'd love to see what else this person sells.


----------



## svdreamer

Here's mine. As you can see, it's a bit big for Twiggy, but I like it because it can by seatbelted in the car and it's very safe for her. I don't feel comfortable trying to put her into the car seat with her disablilties, but this way she fully contained.

















Twiggy's wonderful facial expressions
























As you can see, she barely takes up any space in it. lol








Looking out the peep hole.








Just haning out


----------



## Missygal

Sparkles Mom said:


> Missygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one and she loves it!!
> 
> Susan Lanci Designs[/
> 
> 
> I have this exact same bag in the cheetah pattern for Sparkles. She loves it. It has a very soft curly sue lining. There are 2 leash attachments but I have never put my 2 dogs in there together!
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I love the furry soft inside, that's one of the reasons I ended up with it. I normally wouldn't spend that much on one but Bailey seems so comfy in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiniGrace

~LS~ said:


> Oh my Terri your bags are CUTE!
> Would you mind posting the Etsy link?
> I'd love to see what else this person sells.


Sure! I was on my Nook last night or I would have posted the links then. It's actually three different shops.

Here's the link for the first bag: 

ZabiZu by ZabiZu on Etsy

She has lots of bags in her shop, some of which I actually like better than the one I bought but she didn't have as large a selection when I bought mine.

This is the link for the second bag:

Olive & Basil Petite Couture by OliveandBasil on Etsy

Not much in her shop but I also bought the little dress.

This is the link for the third bag and it's the only doggie item in her shop but it gives a full description of the bag and has more pictures.

Small Dog Carrier Tote Bag in Frida Kahlo Fabric by IrisEyes


----------



## *Fiona*

Finally got around to uploading my bag pic lol
Being new to all this, so far this is the only one we own. we only really use it in the car or for odd trips.




























Fionas still not to sure on it tho


----------



## Mel's chi's

I just have to say "I Love all these bags!" 
Keep the pics coming along with what you like or don't like about a particular bag 

Here is the sling that I keep at my studio. I have it there in case I need to hold one while working. It was gifted to me when I first got Alvin and needed to hold him part of my work day. I have to say its not my favorite, but serves its purpose and is very well made.





Click the image & it will go to full size. This is Alvin as model with his bullystick


----------



## mooberry

This is Bijoux's bag, she loves it and will climb right in : D We only have the one since her mama is a poor student, but one day I'll have a collection like the rest of you. 

I love everything about this bag, I am going to try and get it to last as long as I can. I also like it because Bijoux is 8lbs so it big enough for her and doesn't hurt my shoulder.
View attachment 6870

Her eyes aren't too good with the flash
View attachment 6871

AS you can see she is quiet proud of her bag lol

It's really comfy for me too and best thing? Only 20$ and it's got all these pockets, I've used it as an overnight bag for myself once, I just put my shirt over the mesh lining at the one end and closed the other Teehee


----------



## LaceyGirl

mooberry said:


> This is Bijoux's bag, she loves it and will climb right in : D We only have the one since her mama is a poor student, but one day I'll have a collection like the rest of you.
> 
> I love everything about this bag, I am going to try and get it to last as long as I can. I also like it because Bijoux is 8lbs so it big enough for her and doesn't hurt my shoulder.
> 
> It's really comfy for me too and best thing? Only 20$ and it's got all these pockets, I've used it as an overnight bag for myself once, I just put my shirt over the mesh lining at the one end and closed the other Teehee


I really really really like this one! Where'd it come from/what brand?


----------



## mooberry

LaceyGirl said:


> I really really really like this one! Where'd it come from/what brand?


I got it from Home Sense it's not any type of brand -too poor- If you have a homesense near you or a winners I urge you to check them out they have amazing deals on dog items there


----------



## Tiny

*Fiona* said:


> Finally got around to uploading my bag pic lol
> Being new to all this, so far this is the only one we own. we only really use it in the car or for odd trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fionas still not to sure on it tho


Love your juicy doggie bag! You must of spent top dollar for that!


----------



## Mel's chi's

Woohoo! Finally got a pic of my newest "discreet" doggie bag...it's pretty small for the both of them, but they have room to lye down fine...and it's only when we won't be out for long...I should get son or hubby to take a pic with me pretending it's my purse! 




Just click and image will enlarge


----------



## ~LS~

Melanie, woohoo you got it! I hate to say "I told you so", the "grande" would
have been roomier for your guys. But on the other hand it is maybe even too
big. I hope you enjoy this bag, Chanel loves it and would live in it if I let her, 
lol. As soon as I take it out she jumps right in. I only use mine for car trips so 
it hasn't been abused, but so far it's holding up very well. Your pups look great
by the way. I'm happy you posted pictures!


----------



## ~LS~

ps: I forgot to ask...do you mind telling me where you bought it from?


----------



## Tiny

Since this thread is about showing our doggie bags I would just like to say that i just ordered one today! Its the sherpa legacy carrier in medium! Wen it comes in, i'll post pics!


----------



## theshanman97

at the moment i have this one :





















and am hoping to get these! :

The Stroller (does that count for the thread?) :










The Waterproof Bag (For When It Rains/Snows/Hails ect.)










The Carry Thingy? (Going To Use It In A Bag Way Instead Of The Back Or Front Way (For Summer Id She Gets V Tired)) :












 i have got it planned for all weathers! XD lol


----------



## KittyD

I love carriers! I have a few but find I rarely use them. 
I'm one of those awful  owners who pops her dog into her purse 
For day to day stuff, my little male likes to ride in my bag, he knows it means we are going out. I have lots of handbags but I love my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM's I have a sprouse and a plain mono. Holds all my stuff and Bijou! 

I have a pet flys that I use for airline travel, the pink princess model 
We have a lovely blossom carrier in silver by Chrome Bones, but this is a huge bag and I rarely use it because my male is small and really I could fit both my dogs in it.
We also have a lovely carrier made by Lori here the Vintage Bitch carrier it's soft structured and lined with fur, this is more of a winter bag for us.

I personally just don't like carrying two bags ( a purse AND dog bag) this is why I tend to carry a purse that I can just plop my dog into as needed, usually when we are going into a store or the bank or what have you.


----------



## Tiny

KittyD said:


> I love carriers! I have a few but find I rarely use them.
> I'm one of those awful  owners who pops her dog into her purse
> For day to day stuff, my little male likes to ride in my bag, he knows it means we are going out. I have lots of handbags but I love my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM's I have a sprouse and a plain mono. Holds all my stuff and Bijou!
> 
> I have a pet flys that I use for airline travel, the pink princess model
> We have a lovely blossom carrier in silver by Chrome Bones, but this is a huge bag and I rarely use it because my male is small and really I could fit both my dogs in it.
> We also have a lovely carrier made by Lori here the Vintage Bitch carrier it's soft structured and lined with fur, this is more of a winter bag for us.
> 
> I personally just don't like carrying two bags ( a purse AND dog bag) this is
> why I tend to carry a purse that I can just plop my dog into as needed,
> usually when we are going into a store or the bank or what have you.


Cant u just stick your wallet in your doggie purse? Instead of carrying both lol.


----------



## KittyD

The point was I find the dog bags large and cumbersome.. The purse is comfy and handy for both of us. :lol:


----------



## LostLakeLua

Awww man!! I was so avoiding this thread, until I got a good new camera... but I had to go and look through all 6 pages.... wwwaaaaah LOL. 
I have a kind of obsession with purses; but in a weird way... I won't go out of my way to buy them new (ok except for one... but that was a christmas present to myself...) but instead will grab them at garage sales, thrift stores, etc. I have at least 7 that I can think of. I had a Sherpa but I donated it to the rescue I help with fosters. I have ordered a Canon PowerShot A95 but until it arrives, I just have my Fuji which only works for a few minutes, with freshly charged batteries. I will do a line-up of my purses tomorrow; if I put the batts in the charger tonight, by morning they should have enough charge for a couple shots lol!


----------



## teetee

Tracy, how much are those argo bags? I'm heading up to a pet store this weekend to check out the sleepypods for both Taji and Miya. We take such long flights, I want them to be extra comfortable. Depending on how I like the sleepypods, those argo bags look very nice.


----------



## teetee

This ETSY girl has cute dog purses. I bought one. It's gorgeous and has a little leash hook inside to keep the dog secure. The purses are reversable and each side has a very cool pattern. Miya was never a fan of the bag and I really don't carry her in purses at all so the bag has become a purse for all my junk. Here's the link..

ZabiZu by ZabiZu on Etsy


----------



## LostLakeLua

Ok here ya go; a little late but here is all but ONE of my dog purses... one's on loan to a friend, lol. But it's basically just a black and white version of the pink and black LuLu Pink purse on the upper right side. I don't know all the brands off hand, but if someone wants more info on a specific one I'd be happy to check the brand so you can try finding one for sale online. But most I picked up at thrift stores, and garage sales. I set the bags up on the futon and poor Lu, she gets so excited when I get one out as she thinks we get to go somewhere... don't know what she thought when I got out all of them, LOL; but she still wanted to be the center of attention. <3


----------



## theshanman97

KittynKahlua said:


> Ok here ya go; a little late but here is all but ONE of my dog purses... one's on loan to a friend, lol. But it's basically just a black and white version of the pink and black LuLu Pink purse on the upper right side. I don't know all the brands off hand, but if someone wants more info on a specific one I'd be happy to check the brand so you can try finding one for sale online. But most I picked up at thrift stores, and garage sales. I set the bags up on the futon and poor Lu, she gets so excited when I get one out as she thinks we get to go somewhere... don't know what she thought when I got out all of them, LOL; but she still wanted to be the center of attention. <3


WOW! lol me want them all!  i was wondering what brand is the pinj one on the top left hand side? x


----------



## KritterMom

I'll have to check out salvation army for one. I perfer a shoulder strap one instead small handle kinda purse ones. I want one that looks like a purse so people wouldn't guess I have a dog in my purse so I can take Daisy with me to more places. 

Of course my husband thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## Mel's chi's

~LS~ said:


> ps: I forgot to ask...do you mind telling me where you bought it from?


Of course not! I found a great web store, Haute Pup that carries the BK Atelier line ( the one we have) and the Kwigly Bo that you also have...great prices too! I was looking at Bitch NY but their prices are much higher.

I really want to order the Mia bag too, but can't justify the purchase yet other than I want it--lol--& I really need to prioritize and not start hoarding dog bags!


----------



## LostLakeLua

theshanman97 said:


> WOW! lol me want them all!  i was wondering what brand is the pinj one on the top left hand side? x


Thanks! The pink one that faux leather is a brand called Chelsea Paws! I got it at a thrift store that raises money for a nearby humane society; I'll do a quick look to see if I can see it online anywhere! There must not be many as I only found this one on Amazon so I don't think they're in production anymore. But here's one!
Amazon.com: Pink Fashion Faux Crocodile Pet Travel Tote Shoulder Carrier: Kitchen & Dining


I need to take some pix of the Boots & Barkley one I have as it's awesome... it's the one in the pic with the skull on it. It's big and roomy, more of a soft-sided carrier with a huge shoulder strap. And the interior is pink with unicorns and skulls print... it was Target Clearance/Closeout (new with tags) at Goodwill; I bought it a few years ago and it's one of my faves for traveling!


----------



## Mary J

*Trying to find the perfect pup purse.*

This is the second one I have purchased. Sent the first one back, and think this one is going back too.

Mary






[URL="http://[/URL]


----------



## KritterMom

Well I went looking for a doggie bag today. I found a few I like but the idea of spending so much makes my hair rise. So I went to the salvation army thinking I could find a large enough purse and sew in a clip and everything for Daisy. 

As I went down the animal area to see if they possibly had any pet carriers and there it was in the glowing light of the sun just waiting for me. So in a I swooped and it was mine.

Of course I checked out the purses to see if I could see anything else I might like and there wasn't anything close. And I couldnt pass up the price.

Home it went with me and out came the bleach wipes and a cleaning I did go.

So here is Daisy new doggie carrier and it fits well over my shoulder not too tight (we'll see when winter comes.) Big enough for a blanket and a toy and Daisy in it.


----------



## Mary J

Very nice! Bet she will love it


----------



## teetee

KittynKahlua said:


> Ok here ya go; a little late but here is all but ONE of my dog purses... one's on loan to a friend, lol. But it's basically just a black and white version of the pink and black LuLu Pink purse on the upper right side. I don't know all the brands off hand, but if someone wants more info on a specific one I'd be happy to check the brand so you can try finding one for sale online. But most I picked up at thrift stores, and garage sales. I set the bags up on the futon and poor Lu, she gets so excited when I get one out as she thinks we get to go somewhere... don't know what she thought when I got out all of them, LOL; but she still wanted to be the center of attention. <3


What brand is on the bottom right? Is that the bergan? How sturdy is it?


----------



## Rocky

I did it again (even though I really shouldn't have), but I bought another dog bag .
I saw it and just had to have it. It's a Sherpa Tote and it's really nice to carry. I just made slight changes in order for Rocky to be more comfy in it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

I finally get to participate in this thread--a little late! I just found this Outward Hound backpack carrier at a garage sale last weekend, and I couldn't help myself. At first, I wasn't really sure when I would use it, because Odie loves walking everywhere. However, I'm using it right now! She loves curling up on my lap when I'm on the computer (and hates it when I get up), and it's perfect for that. I put it on the wrong way and wear it in the front. We're going on a coastal trip (boating, kayaking, etc.) and I think it will come in handy then too. 

The first time she tried it out 









Sound asleep!


----------



## ~LS~

Odie looks gorgeous!  It's been a while since you posted pics of her. She has the sweetest face. And I'm glad the bag is a success.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

~LS~ said:


> Odie looks gorgeous!  It's been a while since you posted pics of her. She has the sweetest face. And I'm glad the bag is a success.


Thanks! I tend to think she's pretty gorgeous  I didn't think she'd like it, but it's definitely a hit. I'll post some pics after our trip.


----------



## svdreamer

Because Pepe is my velcro dog, has to go everywhere with me, I thought I would see if I could get him a carrier. I have a question, does your dog have to lay down when zipped in? He's not that big, only a little over 4 pounds, but he doesn't seem to fit in them very well. I am used to little Twiggy being almost able to run around in her's, but Pepe is a bit taller and to zip him in, he has to lay down. He hates being in a carrier, he may be too old to get him used to it. He'd rather walk and he is a dream on a leash.


----------



## charchi

I love the pic of your chi in the black bag, thats cute, my dog wont get into the bag i bought for him.


----------



## Mel's chi's

Mel's chi's said:


> Woohoo! Finally got a pic of my newest "discreet" doggie bag...it's pretty small for the both of them, but they have room to lye down fine...and it's only when we won't be out for long...I should get son or hubby to take a pic with me pretending it's my purse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just click and image will enlarge


An update on this bag...love the bags look, but sadly it sags in the middle when both my Chi's are in it (and they are way below the allotted weight limit). So, I got a piece of thin plexiglas from hardware store and cut to fit. Now it is sturdy but heavier...ugh. At least it works when I need to be very discrete 

I did come to the realization that I love my original Sherpa bag best, so I went shopping and tried the small size and they both fit fine, it didn't sag and I can put a cute scarf on it and it then looks stylish and unless you look really close, you can't tell what's in it.:toothy4:


----------



## momofmany

This is Charlie's carrier its a little big but it gives him lots of room for a sleepy spot, toys, food and even a little bathroom box with a folded up piece of news paper








we don't use it often but we will be going camping allot this summer and we rough it . So this carrier is a good size for in the tent at night or for a doggy house to lay down in when he,s at the campsite and has to be tied up he can go in and be comfortable.


----------

